# Bazooka Lessons for angle/internal tapes



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A lot of guys new on the zook complain about the angle/internal tapes, mainly the horizontals. Sorta hard to film working by myself, but as I got thinking about it, if I was in person teaching someone, I would be breaking things down step by step. So I can use pictures:yes:

Those who already masters of the dark side may chirp in, but just remember, this is a thread for the newbs on the zook. So it shall be the BASICS, not advanced lessons

Just to cover something from the start.......

Pic #1

The brake,,,, it's something you can wreck when doing angles, by accidentally moving backwards on the wheels. The click click sound you hear while running the zook is the brake. No click click sound means your brake is not working. Which leads to dry tapes b/c the plunger is dropping inside the zook. Also, if you have a adjustable brake (this one is not) it helps a bit with the drag if you apply light tension on the brake.

Pic #2 The finger pinch

While running the zook, you can stop the tape from feeding out by simply applying light pressure to the tape. If you think your tape is too long at one end, pinch the tape , which will pull/drag your tape till it arrives at the position you want.

Pic #3 Moving tape with finger

More for short angle tapes under 5 feet long (2m). As soon as you apply a tape, and you need to move it left or right, you will do this.
Just push/pull on the tape using the finger. Do it right away though if it needs to be moved. The longer the tape sits, the harder it becomes to move:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

There are only two types of tape feeds you use well doing angles, LONG and SHORT.

The long feed you leave over hanging on your bazooka wheel is more for tapes over 5 to 6 feet long (2 meters). Longer tapes are the ones people have the most problems with.

Shorter tapes are not as hard, and you don't need too long of a feed over hanging on the wheels. Plus as stated above in last post, shorter tapes maybe adjusted into place with the finger if need be.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Long tapes first.

I'm showing pics in this set, without the tape in the zook, so you can see better.

Pic one, set zook into corner

Pic two, move zook forward until finger becomes fully extended.

Pic three, The important step:yes:, all in one motion you drop the wheel off the top ceiling so their not touching, and push backwards on the zook till the finger touches the wall on the right. I have dropped the zook down a fair bit for picture purposes, but it only needs to be lowered a 1/8 of a inch or so. IF YOU DON'T DROP THE ZOOK A BIT, AND YOU PUSH BACKWARDS ON IT, YOU WILL WRECK YOUR BRAKE:furious:

Pic four, move forward with zook


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The major secret of the dark side of long angle tapes

Remember the days in school when you became the master of the spit ball, so you could torment the girls:thumbup:

Well now your going to apply some of those principles, except your going to use mud instead of spit.

Pic #1 notice all the mud on the end of the tape.

pic #2 imagine if my finger pushing in on the tape, on the wall to the right, were a finger on a bazooka.

Pic #3 I pull out on the tape, and it remains sticking to the opposite wall.

Now you know a secret, you can have some cookies now


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Now doing same steps with tape in the zook

Pic #1,,, set zook in corner

Pic #2,,, Come forward till finger fully extends

Pic #3...The important step, drop, go backwards, push/use finger to shove tape into the wall to the right, move forward

(((( these above steps are done within 1.5 seconds, if you were filming it, you would half to watch in slow motion to catch the steps,,, hence the pics))).

Pic #4,,, well moving forward, you want to push on the finger trigger hard, and the bazooka wheels too. Once you get the zook to the position in the pic, you can lighten up a bit with the pressure on the zook, but still keep strong pressure on the finger trigger. Don't start walking till the zook gets into this position shown in pic. After that it's about maintaining body position:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Some TIPS in the closets (cupboards for you lads down under)

For someone new, it more easy to run what I will call a split tape in the closets. Once you become good on the zook ,you can run full length ones. But hell, even I run a lot of split tapes sometimes, their easy to do, especially if your feeling lazy, which I feel most of the time:thumbup:

If I'm feeling lazy, the first thing I will do is the first 2 split tapes in the closet(front and back). Only trick is to flip your zook over, or what some will call run it backwards. 

I run my zook counter clockwise ((right to left)), and corner flush left to right. you half to think about which way you wipe your angles, so you don't tear your tapes off when wiping.

Pic one,,, I'm flipping my zook over, to run clockwise(opposite of what I run). You will find it awkward to do at first, judging the length of your tape will take practice also.

Pic two,,,, first tape installed on backside of closet.

Pic three,,,, running zook in my normal way (counter clockwise)

Pic four,,, what it looks like after tape applied

Now just roll and wipe,,,, but,,,, if your a right handed runner on the zook (clockwise) you will half to change the order in which you laid the tape, or you will tear tape off when you wipe.

"""" You can apply both tapes at once if you want, as you get better with the zook,,, up to you""""


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Backs of closets

Pic #1,,, red circle you pinch the tape with your one hand, to apply resistance to it. Then with your other hand (green arrow) pull tape downwards to floor well trying to keep pressure on wheels so they turn. (sorta hard to show this trick well holding onto a camera:whistling2

Pic #2,,, tape is extended to the floor

Pic #3,,, stuff zook into corner

Pic #4,,, grab hold of zook, run tape to the top

You can do this trick when your in any tight spot,,,,, and,,, if you need some tape for fire taping or something, you can fill a bucket full with tape (a Bit easier with 2 guys though, one guy holds zook with hand on red circle position ,pic one, well another guy pulls on the tape, into a bucket.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Side tapes in a closet

Not too much to see here but, for some reason newbs tend to drop the side tapes in closets a lot. Main thing to do is in pic #2, just spin your zook quick after you cut the tape, and get your finger on the tape. Closets in general, is where you might not be as accurate (especially if it's 9'ft high), it's normal if you half to use the finger to move tapes left or right:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

short tapes (common area)

Pic #1,,, start out with a shorter over hang

Pic #2 and #3 are sorta all one motion, your just trying to get the finger in gauged as soon as possible.(your using the wheels more, instead of the finger, to push the tape into the right side of the wall, to make it stick/hold)

Pic #4,,, just a pic to show how long the tape was

Over time, you will find your more accurate with longer tapes, compared to the shorter ones. Short ones might drag to much, then you half to over shoot your cut, then adjust the tape back to the right, using the finger. Or your tape won't drag, so you half to pinch your tape so you can drag it into position. and sometimes they just end up perfect,,,, like mine did in pic #4:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

HOW AWSOME IS THIS THREAD 



:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This post is more a matter of opinion, which will require 2 post but.....

This is where I would be a real anal S.O.B to work with

I find when some guys roll the tape, they keep away from the ends, well I like to get right into them with the roller. A lot of times I get my horizontals on first, then the verticals. But you can get them all on at once, just as long as you roll out the vertical tape last. And the vertical tape MUST TOUCH THE CEILING !!!!

If I worked with someone who didn't do that ,it would be war:furious::furious:, and the reason why is in the next post:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

When I train guys, I teach that the vertical tape is your buddy tape. It will hide any wrong doing that you did with the horizontal tapes. Plus, since the bazooka is the only toy out there that cuts the tape at a PERFECT 90 degree angle, it aides you in making a perfect 3 way.

Pic #1 I made the horizontal tapes too short unpurpose (honest I did)

Pic #2, I made sure the vertical tape touches the ceiling. Now the 2 short horizontal tapes are hidden from the vertical tape, b/c he's your buddy tape:thumbup:

Pic #3,, I begin to take some mud from the 3 way, exposing how there is nothing but paper tape cut at PERFECT 90 degree angles to form a solid form, void of hollows.

Pic #4,,, I expose more of my 3 way,and then thought, to hell with you guys, you don't get the secrets of my 3 ways

Ive showed you enough on how to do the angles.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You won't find a more informative bazooka thread on the internet, well done Sir 2Buck, yes thats right, you've moved up the ranks to "Sir".
Dammit, must be a bad bottle of whisky......I just called 2Buck "Sir"


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well done and good presentation you should be drywall teacher :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You won't find a more informative bazooka thread on the internet, well done Sir 2Buck, yes thats right, you've moved up the ranks to "Sir".
> Dammit, must be a bad bottle of whisky......I just called 2Buck "Sir"


Don't worry, it pains me too , to thank you :furious:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice job and thanks 2buck!!! Angles are a real pain to learn especially for those self taught on the tube !!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

When running closets I will run the angle tape on the face side then ..... Hold onto the zook and pull the tape of the angle turn around and put it on the back side then cut the tape.... Repeat the step on the other side of the closet and then your done the back side easier.... Finish the face side then on the upper angles do the same thing run the top angle and cut it pull it off and place it on the back side

I find it helps with speed the. Your not having to run the closets like in the Columbia video zook on foot pull down then run it up and cut...
I find it also helps eliminate the bending in the closets


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya know It takes time for a man to stop his work and take pictures just for the sake of helping others ..Not to mention the hours arranging the post.
Your a Good man 2buck! 



But ,, PLEASE! ..next time you stop by the car wash to clean the god zooka...Spray off that damn mini scaffold!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

moore said:


> Ya know It takes time for a man to stop his work and take pictures just for the sake of helping others ..Not to mention the hours arranging the post.
> Your a Good man 2buck!
> 
> 
> ...


That's what we like to call anti-theft compound, nobody is taking that scaffold lol!


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Another simple thing with the thinning down your mud for angles. It helped me out lots just by doing that. Did u find the 3 poin creaser wheel helped At all ??


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I new it:furious:. Those Canucks are way over paid. All the time in the world to take still shots of the angle taping process, giving away valuable trade secrets. OR,,, you're making more money now that 2buck jr. is in the klink:yes:.
It's good of you 2Buck. If I lived an hour closer I'd drive right up there and be your camera man.:thumbsup:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i prefere to run my angle left to right. is hard for me to go other side.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i prefere to run my angle left to right. is hard for me to go other side.


means weès left handed


----------



## Tristan155 (Feb 5, 2013)

Great post I bought a bazooka a few weeks ago after not having run one for almost a year and it's good to be able to refresh and learn new technique.

Can you do an instructional on the corner spoon? :thumbup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Tristan155 said:


> Great post I bought a bazooka a few weeks ago after not having run one for almost a year and it's good to be able to refresh and learn new technique.
> 
> Can you do an instructional on the corner spoon? :thumbup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8


Lol I would love to see 2buck run the corner spoon. That would make my day


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

This is gold.......

Alot of things you wouldnt think about if your new to a 'zook, like I will be, hahaha.

THANKS 2BUCK 

Should have mine sometime this week/ next week, looking forward to running some tapes 

One thing I had a problem this week with ( I normally use fuse, but this week had to use paper), but when I rolled out to the corner, my tapes would peel back. The fuse doesnt do that, tried "rolling" it off the corner, that seemed to help. What do you guys do?

I was just getting used to the compound tubes too...... 
Still awesome for corner bead though


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Lol I would love to see 2buck run the corner spoon. That would make my day


It hurts to think that someone, somewhere, is going to melt and sand a kitchen utensil to drywall an entire basement.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> That's what we like to call anti-theft compound, nobody is taking that scaffold lol!


wow talk about anti theft. so was on my way to work today where is my zook, hits me it s in the back room, and it has blue rancid mud in the pail is that anti theft







too


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am still having a bit of trouble catching the start of my tapes with my DM 2.5 head. It is not every tape, I would say about 25%. The system is as follows. Run the tapes with the Zooka, roll with my Columbia roller, they hit them with the Dm head. 

You blokes got any tips? Is it a roller issue? Or a technique issue? Or am I expecting to much?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I snag one every so often myself. Probably just the nature of the beast


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Fr8, that is good to know.


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

This is great. Just got my first bazooka and this should help a lot. Seems like the hardest part about these automatic taping tools is how much to thin your mud. Being a hand taper for so long I just can't comprehend how much I have to water down the mud to get these tools to work properly.
Any general rule of thumb for how much water to add to a fresh usg green lid bucket?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Check out the beginning of this video. It will give you an idea of how much to add. Compound tube and auto tapers require pretty much the same consistency.

http://youtu.be/7r8bKNc7noQ


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> I am still having a bit of trouble catching the start of my tapes with my DM 2.5 head. It is not every tape, I would say about 25%. The system is as follows. Run the tapes with the Zooka, roll with my Columbia roller, they hit them with the Dm head.
> 
> You blokes got any tips? Is it a roller issue? Or a technique issue? Or am I expecting to much?


Hey Gaz , are you using Fibafuse in your internals?
If so you might want to try using the roller than a flusher instead of the mechanical head. As much as I hate say it the tin head works better for me with the fuse. I tape, roll, and then glaze with a two inch combo flusher(the one with the roller in front). Don't remember the last time I caught a piece of tape.

Oh and I finish with a3.5 DM or North star. Spot on for me.:thumbsup:

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I am still having a bit of trouble catching the start of my tapes with my DM 2.5 head. It is not every tape, I would say about 25%. The system is as follows. Run the tapes with the Zooka, roll with my Columbia roller, they hit them with the Dm head.
> 
> You blokes got any tips? Is it a roller issue? Or a technique issue? Or am I expecting to much?


I've never had this problem. I always start from the middle towards the end and then backwards... and work just with 1 spring so you put less pressure


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mld said:


> Hey Gaz , are you using Fibafuse in your internals?
> If so you might want to try using the roller than a flusher instead of the mechanical head. As much as I hate say it the tin head works better for me with the fuse. I tape, roll, and then glaze with a two inch combo flusher(the one with the roller in front). Don't remember the last time I caught a piece of tape.
> 
> Oh and I finish with a3.5 DM or North star. Spot on for me.:thumbsup:
> ...



Thanks Mike, but I am using paper. The builder that most of my work is for specifies paper.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Thanks Mike, but I am using paper. The builder that most of my work is for specifies paper.


:furious:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tristan155 said:


> Great post I bought a bazooka a few weeks ago after not having run one for almost a year and it's good to be able to refresh and learn new technique.
> 
> Can you do an instructional on the corner spoon? :thumbup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8


have fun with that keep us posted


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Thanks Mike, but I am using paper. The builder that most of my work is for specifies paper.


Gaz,best way not 2 snag tappes is just a light push first! (at the start) Then ur good 2 go!:thumbsup:


----------



## Superior (Apr 3, 2011)

*question*

My zook does this thing where the mud comes out on the tape where it is meant to come out but will also squeeze out mud underneath the tape and onto the wheel. The wheel will get filled with mud and then the tape will grab the wheel instead of the wall or angle. I've made the adjustment of not opening the mud flap all the way and it has been a minor help.

Side note: what's the general consensus on the bead boxer for the flat box?


----------

